# Opinions on prospective new barn? =D



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey I think less is more. If you like the view and there are facilities that are usable, and the people are nice, you've made it. I've gone from crappy to classy and the rich nastys are just not my type. Only the real horse riders know what a real barn is like. Best of Luck!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

i think it looks nice. Have you gone out to visit yet? Things to look for:

-how clean is everything
-do the horses look happy
-are the horses healthy looking
-how safe is the riding arenas or round pens?
-is their many horses with injuries? if so ask for them to explain
-how happy are the people that are boarding there?
- ask to look at the hay and grain...to check for quality
- are water buckets/tanks clean looking?
- if they have hired help, what is their horse expierence? (long story short, i was boarding my horse last year and the BO having younger girls care for the horses, i didnt know about it till my horse started to really drop weight and I wasnt even riding her)
-how good is their vet and farrier

Im sure there are more things but though this would be a good start. it is always a challange to find a new place to board cause you just want your horse to be healthy and happy...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

macalicious said:


> http://www.scequestraining.com/about.aspx
> 
> I'm thinking of moving Mac there after a few months...
> 
> ...I like the scenery, it seems really 'lax which I REALLY need because I am NOT interested in a high-strung training barn, but I need a round pen and jumps, which they have. =3 Opinions appreciated!


after a few months....of?

Your line wasn't very clear. The main thing that concerns me, is the lack of photos of the actual facility. Loads of pics of the surrounding areas, fields, pastures and open areas for trails but not many of the actual arena, barn, stalls etc...

I suggest going there to see the place before making a decision.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Jeez, check out the third picture down on their site! What I would give to be able to park my truck and just live with my horse in _that_ pasture...


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

It looks nice, it would be so fun to go up some of those hills!


----------

